# Outback Motorhome?



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw an Outback truck-based RV, (class B probably) on US69 heading south near Wagoner, OK a week or so ago. It was a 24' or so RV, single axle, dual rear. I wish I had a camera handy. It looked like it was mounted on a Ryder truck-type frame. It was NOT homemade.

It had the Outback paint scheme and looked great. I didn't know they made such. Anybody else hear of this? Anyone got a picture or specs?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Did it say OUtback? I have seen "our" sticker scheme on other units. Probally some cheap knock off, not a REAL outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not an Outback. I have seen the unit you have seen, but also do not recall the name of it.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw one of these down at the Zion rally. Looked like a rental unit. In any case, they are in no way connected with Keystone.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

shake1969 said:


> I saw an Outback truck-based RV, (class B probably) on US69 heading south near Wagoner, OK a week or so ago. It was a 24' or so RV, single axle, dual rear. I wish I had a camera handy. It looked like it was mounted on a Ryder truck-type frame. It was NOT homemade.
> 
> It had the Outback paint scheme and looked great. I didn't know they made such. Anybody else hear of this? Anyone got a picture or specs?


shake1969- Not the real deal. Hands down a cheap knock off.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Was it one of these guys?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No, it was much bigger. It definitely had an Outback logo on the front above the cab.
It looked more like this:









It did not look like a knock-off, although I guess you could put decals on anything. It looked pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine has an Outbackers.com license plate frame









Winnebago makes an "Outlook"


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is the only thing I could find that is called an "Outback". I'm stumped.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I'm stumped, too.

I swear I was sober when I saw it. Maybe it was another rig with an OB sticker.

Y'all keep your eyes open, especially those in Texas, it was heading your way.


----------

